# Neglected 100 gallon tank revamped



## Manyhats07 (Jun 12, 2020)

I couldn't figure out how to post pictures without them taking up the whole screen, so here are links to imgur albums:



http://imgur.com/gallery


Before:


http://imgur.com/x8nD2lW


I almost sold my aquarium because I only had 1 12+ year old yellow lab in it and wasn't maintaining it. It had been at least a year since a water change, filter cleaning etc. and I was resigned to selling the tank once the fish died. Quarantine motivated me, so I went scouting for driftwood and rocks, removed the gravel, did many water changes, replaced uv bulb, rebuilt/replaced pumps ...and picked up some fry from a local seller.

I've had the adult electric yellow for 12+ years. I feel bad I neglected him, but he seems happy now.

I changed from t6 lights to an LED strip from fluval today. I'm still playing with settings. It isn't as bright as the t6, but is way more efficient. It is interesting to vary the lighting throughout the day, and I think it is bright enough.

The fry are yellow lab/bumblebee hybrids. I got 20 of them and they are growing very quickly.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

No water change in a year - wowzers...


----------



## Manyhats07 (Jun 12, 2020)

shiftyfox said:


> No water change in a year - wowzers...


Not ideal, but it was a single 4.5" fish in 100 gallons. If nitrates were high, they crept up gradually. It has been 2 weeks since my last water change and nitrates were 5ppm yesterday with the same 4.5" inch lab and 20 x 1.5-2" fry, all being fed way more frequently than when it was just the 1 (He grazed mostly on algae and I'd feed him pellets a couple of times a week. They are now fed twice a day)


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

The tank looks great! What kind of wood is it and where did you find it?


----------



## Manyhats07 (Jun 12, 2020)

cyclonecichlids said:


> The tank looks great! What kind of wood is it and where did you find it?


Thanks. I don't know the type of wood. It came from the beach of a local canoe, kayak and sailing club that I helped clean up.


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

That is a really nice tank shape. Glad you are back to being excited about your tank. It is amazing how much an African cichlid can suffer through. Funny how it goes sometimes. You dote all over them and they have problems and you ignore them and they do ok. Take it slow and keep an eye on your water parameters. The increase in attention and fish could increase the load on your filtration system. :thumb:


----------



## jimmyd550 (Oct 12, 2020)

Manyhats07 which fluval LED did you go for and what size? I am looking at switching for my new 5ft tank and thinking i might need 2 to get the brightness.


----------

